# Custom Skyline tails



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=56299


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice! i dont now if i would want to change the ones i got now. What do you all think?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I think this:










would be a lot better... those things do look like quality. 

get the set with the black-out option, those little pin-lights look kind of silly.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Where in the hell do I get those clear side markers AHHHHHHH!!! I don't like the black out tails, they look kinda cheesey to me. Like some kida APC piece.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

Although my tail lights dont carry over onto my trunk...


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Semper Fi


i think u should get those and sell me ur klears!!!!


-did u mold ur inner taillights


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I saw those lights tonight, and they are hot. They are very professionally done. Plus he was telling us that he'd be doing variations if people wanted them.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

put all those non stock tail lights in the trash. They look like ass, and that is no lie.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

OPIUM3 said:


> *put all those non stock tail lights in the trash. They look like ass, and that is no lie. *



thank god someone finally said it here. why rice out the nissans? dont give us a bad name like honda has earned themselves.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

yea dont give nissans the "RICE" name please


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

holy shit, thats a huge wing, plan on flying to florida any time soon?


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i can fly to the japan and back with mine


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> holy shit, thats a huge wing, plan on flying to florida any time soon?


 Holy shit.. that shit's F*cked up man....
LoL... it's all cosmetic and for show man.. relax


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea......everyone dissin here needs to take a step back.


----------



## Semper Fi (Jun 28, 2002)

I dont plan on flying anywhere for a while i just got back from Iraq(Operation Iraq Fredom). Every one has the right to their own oppion, That's why i asked. You have to learn how to take the good and the bad. But thanks for the comments I think i will stick with what i got for now. I need to replace my engine first.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

yeah' i think the taillights u got now are pretty klean on ur ride.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

if you like it on your car it dont matter what anyone else thinks. thats the whole point of customization, to be different than everyone else, to stand out.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

Damnit, why cant they make something like that for the B14 200 sx


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

'98200SXse said:


> *Damnit, why cant they make something like that for the B14 200 sx  *


Um, ScorchN200SX has been making them for the B14 for a few years now.


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

huh? Where can i get some? How much? Do i have to custom fab them in?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

He custom fabs them.
They are not cheap.
You can PM him at ScorchN200SX

He's quite active on this forum.


----------



## SlowestRice (Sep 14, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *He custom fabs them.
> They are not cheap.
> You can PM him at ScorchN200SX
> 
> He's quite active on this forum. *



Except for when Mike makes them he only makes one or two sets and then stops cause he either doesnt have time, someone fucks him over or he just only wants to make a few. I've asked Mike several times when he made the 3 peice Sentra setup, and still havent got a reply.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, he only does limited quantities, but I like that.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

its called "unique.." lol.. ive been waiting forever to get my hands on some 200sx factory tails..so i can do a little.. well.. project.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

lol, well my car is broken, if i decide to part it out instead of fixing it, ill let you get first dibbs on the tails holy


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, im glad mike made my piece, but after justin's, way down in FLA, i'd rather he kept it limited. having a one of a kind piece ROCKS!!!!

**im just gonna give my opinion on some of the topics in this thread**

what is everyones deal with sidemarkers? do you really think they're cool looking. BLEAH!!!

semper-fi, you have by far one of the nicest b-13s i've seen. although i don't like the your spoiler, *sorry*
i'd go with the skyline tails, and also have the guy put the reverses on the center panel, instead of the two minis on either side. it would look awesome man, but hey, it's your car.

ALSO----how can any of you call that rice? i think its bs you guys jump on other people saying "don't give nissan a bad name like honda" i think we need to have the RICE definition flame again. check out the rice car thread in O.T. if you're confused about what a riced out car looks like. you know, sometimes the guys at Nissan just didn't design things exactly how (we think) they should be/look. take for example 1CLNB14's setup. do you really think the STOCK setup looks better than that? of course not.
changing things around is not always rice. mmmmkay?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

awesome Go4broke, ill be sure to be waiting..


----------

